# Everyone Likes Free Patterns



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

I came across this site with some nice patterns, wanted to share.

http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the watermelon dress!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow! Thanks.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great patterns. Love the Sunflower Dress. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Hadn't seen this site before. Thank you very much for posting the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice thanks for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

SUPER SITE. WILL CERTAINLY USE SOME OF THE PATTERNS. MANY THANKS FOR POSTING


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks, great site


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. Some of those are now in my "To do list".


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you very much for the link. I've just found a vest I need to knit for my 8 year old grandson. Many thanks. Joy


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> I came across this site with some nice patterns, wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


It looks great!! Thanks for submitting..


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Deborahdiva1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## moragagray (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

Mo


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Such great variety!!! Thanks mucho


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

thanks for the link


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Very sweet of you....Thank you


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, I was looking for this site. I used to live in Bethlehem, PA--right next to Nazareth! The next town over is Emmaus. Aren't we a Biblical part of the world???


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

ynotknit said:


> I came across this site with some nice patterns, wanted to share.
> 
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


HOW I SPENT MY SUNDAY MORNING: Downloading so man pretty patterns from this site. So helpful they are already in PDF format. Thanks for the link!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link. Already printed off some patterns.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link, love all the hats : ))


----------



## Alcyone (May 23, 2012)

Great yarns,they knit out beautifully and best part is that they are made in the USA!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

love the princess Cardigan


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks - love the watermelon dress . . .


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That was fun! Thanks! Umoza :thumbup:


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks ... have bookmarked site. NICE that they are, as far as I can see anyway, free.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow! You made a lot of work for my evening--I'm going to have to download and save a lot of these patterns. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice and thank u for sharing.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

thanks for the link - some really nice patterns


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you!! Already downloaded 2 patterns for my future WIP's!!!!!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Help!!! I don't know which one to do first, I love them all. Thanks so much for showing us this site.


----------

